# The Nuggets Are Going To Implode



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In the name of saving their wallets, the Nuggets shipped Marcus Camby to L.A., and watched Eduardo Najera, a valuable hustle player leave for a halfway decent payday in New Jersey. And they still are going into the season with a $77 million payroll once Sonny Weems officially inks a deal as the thirteenth man on their roster for the League minimum.
> 
> If it hasn’t happened already, the dollars are going to put the management and the players at odds with one another: the front office expects a team to play at the level at which their paid, and the players see the management as being penny-wise and pound foolish.
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2008/09/the-nuggets-are-going-to-implode/


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Pitiful team and organization right now. AI should be out of town by the deadline.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

That would be fine by me, much as I've grown to respect AI. But what kind of deal can they realistically get for him?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

jericho said:


> That would be fine by me, much as I've grown to respect AI. But what kind of deal can they realistically get for him?


Well first the Nuggets are still over the luxury tax threshold so this is something they will be looking for. Basically Eric Snow, Wally Szczerbiak, first rounder, for AI. Wally expires and Snow would come off the books even faster because he'd have a career ending injury.

After than the Nuggets wouldn't have to pay the luxury tax and could even go out and trade Atkins and Hunter for Tinsley.
1. Tinsley 2. JR Smith 3. Szczerbiak, 4. Melo 5. Nene/Kmart
Rotation: Kleiza, Carter, Nene/Kmart, Balkman, Chris Andersen


----------

